# oscar vs 2 bettas



## thefishdood (Jan 21, 2011)

Video removed by admin.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

What sick person?!?!?!?!?!?

Please, tell me it wasn't you who made this video!?!?!?!?!?!

Brace yourself for some serious yelling!


----------



## thefishdood (Jan 21, 2011)

they're just feeder fish man!


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

*hmm*

ya im sure you pissed off some beta lovers out there with this one.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Still! Aren't those expensive feeders? I guess it's not wrong, but really? Unlike comets, Bettas aren't born for slaughter! I suppose I'm indifferent, but this, as well as the other video, (Before this I presume?) will make people want to ban you. Or, yell at you so much you just never come back. Yeah, that happens a lot with thing like this...


----------



## thefishdood (Jan 21, 2011)

yea but we were going to get rid of the bettas so i just let them duke it out real quick (neither one was really hurt) and then fed them to my oscar. did you see how quick he ate them? they didn't feel any pain just got ate like a goldfish or comets, ect


----------



## thefishdood (Jan 21, 2011)

well thanks for the heads up i guess


----------



## thefishdood (Jan 21, 2011)

wheres all the oscar fish fans at? sheesh


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

dont get me wrong im an oscar fan i had 3 of them for about 5 years but besides my 12" pleco i could never get to used to other fish couse they always ended up fish food some time or another and its just nature, but to the betta lovers, its like feeding a baby to a aligator.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Good simile!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm also going to get rid of this video, even though it's not as bad as the other one, simply because it's bad enough to cause trouble aplenty.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Some seriously obsessed betta breeders, like koi or flowerhorn breeders will feed lots of "culls" to some big fish. Simply because you can't keep an entire spawn, but you need a big spawn to even get one or two nice fish to breed. Some will do like dog breeders and sell "pet" quality fish, others will cull everything but their own show fish to prevent competitors from getting similar fish. 

We don't need to see it, though. We have people here who call betta "babies".

IMO you should not breed deformed fish. Its up to you whether to cull or house the unwanted for life, but never release tank fish into the wild.


----------



## thefishdood (Jan 21, 2011)

babies LOL 
what about people who own snakes and they feed them MICE OMG my [email protected]


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

again don't need to see it. Live mice or frozen dead ones. Nature isn't pretty. I don't want to see where my steak comes from either or how sausage is made.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

MMMmmm STEAK!!


----------



## direlime (Jul 17, 2008)

Thank you TOS, for removing that content. Im very glad i didn't see them. And i for one, agree with emc7, we don't want to see it. Do what you want, but nobody else on here wants to see that, so just don't post it. 


> emc7 Some seriously obsessed betta breeders, like koi or flowerhorn breeders will feed lots of "culls" to some big fish. Simply because you can't keep an entire spawn, but you need a big spawn to even get one or two nice fish to breed. Some will do like dog breeders and sell "pet" quality fish, others will cull everything but their own show fish to prevent competitors from getting similar fish.
> 
> We don't need to see it, though. We have people here who call betta "babies".
> 
> IMO you should not breed deformed fish. Its up to you whether to cull or house the unwanted for life, but never release tank fish into the wild.


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

lol, A troll thread none the less


----------



## LilSums (Aug 2, 2010)

You're in a forum with people who LIKE fish, even if you showed them eating feeders that's not appropriate for this forum. We're here to talk about, help out, and ensure GOOD LIVES for our fish not watch some douchey kid's HA HA look it's dead now video.


----------

